# GT STS-2 Wiederaufbau :)



## esp262 (22. September 2015)

Habe bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen einen sehr Dreckigen STS Rahmen gekauft
Da ich schon seit ich 16 bin den Rahmen geil fand, jetzt oder nie 

egal erstmal auseinander nehmen, sauber machen und polieren

wird wohl etwas länger dauern, möchte das ding mit Carbon/Alu Teilen ausstatten
Vorne werd ich wohl 1fach fahren mit Kettenführung

ansonsten Magura, Spin wheels ist pflicht  

Wer noch einzelne Teile vom Hinterbau hat, kann mir es gerne anbieten, da fehlt oben eine schraube am dämpfer, und Hinterbau hat gut gelitten, wenn was anderes hab. besser als stundenlang polieren


----------



## 6ix-pack (22. September 2015)

Abo, weil ähnliches Projekt


Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (25. September 2015)

so Rahmen ist erstmal auseiander und der hauptrahmen poliert

Hinterbau werd ich auch noch zu Brust nehmen, ansonsten Magura 10th Aniversary ist am Start, leider mit kleinen Macken aber egal


----------



## esp262 (30. September 2015)

Hinterbau grob poliert und wieder zusammen


----------



## esp262 (10. Oktober 2015)

Rahmen ist wieder zusammen
Carbon Race Face Lenker ist mit syncros Vorbau drauf 
Hab noch kein Steuersatz , ob diese Gabel bleibt weiß ich auch nicht zumindest farblich müsste die schwarz werden 

Carbon stütze mit so einem Spider Sattel evtl hier oder in das Kleinanzeigen Rad


----------



## esp262 (25. Oktober 2015)

Fsa Orbit Steuersatz verbaut, syncros Vorbau, Race Face Carbon Lenker
Spin Laufräder vom lts und mavic crossride stehen zu Auswahl 
Aber glaube die Spin passen einfach besser dazu 

Langsam und sicher Nimmt das ganze Gestalt an


----------



## esp262 (30. Oktober 2015)

so wer kennt sich aus?
Federwegeinstellung heisst ja 90-120mm
Verstellt wird das ganze mit den Schwarzen Plasstik teilen womit der dämpfer in der wippe hält, soweit bin ich schon 

Schraube zum Sattel mehr oder weniger federweg?

im Moment ist die schraube beim STS nach hinten
beim LTS aber zum Sattel


----------



## 6ix-pack (31. Oktober 2015)

Mir wurde gesagt, flip Chip nach hinten = mehr federweg.



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## esp262 (31. Oktober 2015)

Also alles richtig gemacht 

Paar Griffe gekriegt, und Satz spinergy spox Laufräder Für das lts


----------



## esp262 (2. November 2015)

Sattelstütze ist heute gekommen 
27.2 Carbon
Aber was ich nicht verstehe , Zoom Stütze geht schön rein, Carbon nicht


----------



## 6ix-pack (2. November 2015)

esp262 schrieb:


> Sattelstütze ist heute gekommen
> 27.2 Carbon
> Aber was ich nicht verstehe , Zoom Stütze geht schön rein, Carbon nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 433315 Anhang anzeigen 433316


Minimale Toleranzen?! Ich kann dir mal mein Werkzeug zum ausreiben leihen... 


Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (3. November 2015)

Jau wir haben in der Firma auch reibahlen
Ich glaub da muss ich mal mit durch
Hoffe habe was in der Größe 
Sonst komme ich auf dein Angebot zurück


----------



## esp262 (14. November 2015)

Griffe, Magura und Kurbel am Start

Magura mal wieder die Leitung zu kurz hehe

Werde Schläuche außen verlegen 

Überlege auch vorne ein Kettenblatt mit kettenführung zu verbauen 
Umwerfer Rohr hab ich nicht 
Und die Zugführung ist kacke


----------



## esp262 (15. November 2015)

@6ix-pack 
Genau die reibahlen ist in der Firma kaputt

Wie machen wir das mit dem verleih


----------



## 6ix-pack (16. November 2015)

Weiter per PN....


Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## esp262 (29. November 2015)

Danke an 6ix-pack für die reibahle

Sattelrohr ausgerieben und Stütze passt

Für die Gabel passende canti Sockel hatte ich aber die Distanzscheiben nicht, eben was Gedreht aber mit Magura ist es sau eng

Magura Stahlflex Schlauch verlängert , hatte noch von früher bisschen was liegen aber muss für die hintere Bremse doch was neues kaufen


Altes Magura Karton gefunden
Mit GT Fahrer


----------



## esp262 (29. November 2015)

Ein Bild vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (18. Dezember 2015)

Es ist fast fertig

Kotze ist es mit dem schaltzug 
Eiführen müsste die Wippe raus

Endkappe passt nicht???? Im Moment ohne Kappe sonst krieg ich die Stütze nicht rein ???


Auf die vom Umwerfer freu ich mich auch schon
Rahmen ist an der Stelle wo der Zug zum Umwerfer rauskommt ist schon angesägt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Dezember 2015)

Bitte bitte bitte bau wenigstens den Sattel ab....Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitte...


----------



## esp262 (19. Dezember 2015)

Warum 

Ist leicht und wenn man drauf sitzt , sieht man den eh nicht


----------



## 6ix-pack (19. Dezember 2015)

Wie hast du denn die Züge durch bekommen? Staubsauger-Trick, Magnet-Trick, ??? Das steht mir auch gerade bevor ich habe habe dazu auch echt keine Lust - sonst würde ich schon lange fahren... 


Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## esp262 (19. Dezember 2015)

@6ix-pack 

Habe die Wippe da abgeschraubt und dann mit Finger gefummelt
Ging recht easy fand ich, 

Was mir sorgen macht, Umwerfer Zug 
Wenns wieder aus dem Rahmen kommt unten 
Wie war das damals Original?


----------



## 6ix-pack (19. Dezember 2015)

esp262 schrieb:


> @6ix-pack
> 
> Habe die Wippe da abgeschraubt und dann mit Finger gefummelt
> Ging recht easy fand ich,
> ...



ich war gerade erstaunt, das die Staubsauger-Methode so schnell ging - hinten ansaugen, vorne ein wenig nachschieben: flutsch, raus war der Zug.
Ging oben 2x innerhalb von Sekunden. 

Nur unten ist es ein Problem: zwischen der Achse des Hinterbaulagers oben und dem Tretlager unten einen Zug reinzuschieben hat noch nicht mal so eben geklappt. 

Dann kam mir die Idee, eben das Tretlager rauszunehmen - was noch nicht geklappt hat - es hat sich hartnäckig auf der einen Seite gewehrt. 
Werde es gleich noch mal versuchen...

Wenn das Tretlager raus ist, sollte man den Zug einfach durchführen können


----------



## esp262 (9. Januar 2016)

da mir diese Scheisse mit dem Umwerferrohr was ich nicht habe  und was noch schlimmer ist, Zugausgang im rahmen nicht gefällt

werde ich das ganze auf einfach Kurbel mit Kettenführung umbauen,
diese Kurbel wird dann in RTS umziehen müssen

Kettenführung habe ich so gut wie gekauft, Adapter noch und was die Kurbel betrifft, werde ich mich nächste Monat umsehen irgendwas mit mindestens 36z, sonst ist man zu larm im Stadtverkehr


----------



## 6ix-pack (10. Januar 2016)

1-Fach vorne ist auch ok!

Ich habe letztes Wochenende bei meinem eine böse Entdeckung gemacht: das tretlager bewegte sich auf der 1. Fahrt im Hellen merklich beim Blick nach unten. Da ist doch ein Riss im carbonschlauch. :-( sieht jetzt sehr nach Wandschmuck aus... 


Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## esp262 (10. Januar 2016)

Das ist ja ärgerlich
Hast du mal ein Bild vom riss?

Irgendwie flicken? Soll ja Firmen geben die das können


----------



## esp262 (13. Januar 2016)

Kettenführung ist schon mal da

Adapter und eine schöne 1 Fach Kurbel mit 38-40 Zähne wäre toll

Die Suche ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (16. Januar 2016)

Habe jetzt eine Race Face evolviert Kurbel gekriegt
1fach vom 2015er Sensor

Nur noch Adapter Bremse entlüften und Pedalen
Dann folgt die erste Probefahrt


----------



## 6ix-pack (16. Januar 2016)

esp262 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ärgerlich
> Hast du mal ein Bild vom riss?
> 
> Irgendwie flicken? Soll ja Firmen geben die das können








Hier der Versuch, denn riss direkt über der aluschelle zu fotografieren.

Schön das dein Bike bald fertig ist.

Zeig doch mal Bilder vom gesamtbike!




Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## maatik (16. Januar 2016)

Bist du sicher? Sieht mir von hier aus wie lediglich Patina aufgerissen.

Gruss maat


----------



## 6ix-pack (16. Januar 2016)

Die Verwindung des tretlagers vom seitlich ca. 4-5 cm beim festen reintreten lassen keine anderen Schlüsse zu. 


Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## esp262 (16. Januar 2016)

Ja kacke, schweißen kannst ja auch vergessen 
Schmiltz ja alles weg


Ich schieb den morgen mal raus und mache paar Fotos 

Kunststoff Stücke sind bei mir susgelütscht, Hinterbau wackelt etwas


----------



## Kruko (16. Januar 2016)

Die Alumuffe hat doch auch einen. Leider Wandschmuck


----------



## esp262 (17. Januar 2016)

Hier mal paar ganz Rad Fotos

Adapter
Pedalen
Und längeren Magura Schlauch 
Magura entlüften 

Evtl drehe ich mir andere canti Sockel noch
Im Moment muss ich die Magura zu viel unterlegen


----------



## esp262 (5. März 2016)

ach ja, vorne der Reifen ist einfach nur zum schutz drauf, hab noch keinen für vorne 

hier ist leider die gleiche Geschichte wie beim Force, ich warte auf ISCG5 adapter für die Kettenführung.
irgendwie lässt sich Sixpack zeit 

bin noch auf der Suche nach etwas längeren Stahlflex leitung für hinten, und muss mir noch gedanken machen wie ich sie Außen verlege

Pedalen, wiess ich auch noch nicht, denk an die Saint, die sind so Schlicht geil, nur das Goldene würde hier ja gar nicht passen

ihr könnt ja paar beispiele mal im Raum werfen und hier mal bißchen Leben mit einzubringen . Vorraussetzung Flach mit pins und Schlicht


----------



## esp262 (24. März 2016)

Kettenführung ist andere geworden 
Das iscg Adapter passt nicht 
E13 Führung passt Aber gut

Hab noch sahnestück aus den 90er gefunden, dranbauen oder lassen???

Ach ja, habs  auch gewogen, 13kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (28. April 2016)

Ich Habs zusammen

Gabel hab ich nochmal ausgetauscht, kommt jetzt viel geiler
Bremse entlüftet, es war noch die ganz alte Flüssigkeit drin Wusste ich doch noch dass es mal grün oder so war

Paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert, Dämpfer soll irgendwann mal super Deluxe 
Und der Sattel


----------



## esp262 (17. Juli 2016)

Hab günstig super Deluxe Dämpfer gekriegt

Lag wohl lange rum , trocken und verdreckt, jetzt hab ich den bewegt und....... Undicht 

Kriegt man sowas noch dicht?

Ansonsten sieht gut aus


----------



## Kruko (17. Juli 2016)

Eventuell kann dir noch Sport Import helfen 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## esp262 (7. Mai 2017)

Hab heute endlich die Plastik teile für Hinterbau bei betd bestellt 

Die bieten auch Industrielager umbausatz, bin am überlegen das auch zu holen 

Könnte dann Ersatz Hinterbau direkt verbauten ohne das Loch


Gabel hat seine besten Tage auch hinter sich 

Dämpfung 0
Einstellen kann man viel, passieren tut es 0

Beim rockshox super Deluxe ist das Öl raus


----------



## esp262 (13. Mai 2017)

Kleinigkeit passend zu den roten Akzenten 
Und die Plastik teile, meine sind ja ausgeschlagen


----------



## maatik (16. Mai 2017)

esp262 schrieb:


> Hab heute endlich die Plastik teile für Hinterbau bei betd bestellt
> 
> Die bieten auch Industrielager umbausatz, bin am überlegen das auch zu holen
> 
> Könnte dann Ersatz Hinterbau direkt verbauten ohne das Loch



Danke für den Hinweis! Die Kugellagervariante war ja jetzt lange nicht verfügbar - seit dem Tode von Hr. Stöckli nun auch noch die einzig bekannte Bezugsquelle - somit habe ich sofort nachdem ich deinen Post hier las auch bestellt. Danke dir 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht groß überlegen ob Kugellager oder nicht. Ich habe letztes Jahr den Hinterbau mit Originalteilen mal generalüberholt und muss, sagen: die Reibung ist einfach zu hoch. Am Anfang mag es ja noch gehen, aber wenn der erste Abrieb stattgefunden hat dann wird das Losbrechmoment immer höher.

Falls jemand überlegt: für 180EUR (inkl. Versand) bekommt man den kompletten Hinterbau mit Industriekugellagern, bis auf das Linkage Bush Kit:

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.c...bush-kit-for-the-rear-of-the-linkage-96-frame 

Aber das auch nur für die 96er Modelle mit der wunderschönen Titanwippe.

Danke für den Tip!

Gruss maat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (29. November 2017)

Habe einen anderen Dämpfer 
XFusion 02prime

Hätte zum Glück noch eine originale  trunion Befestigung 
Erstmal aufgedreht und passendes Gewinde geschnitten


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Dezember 2017)

Auch wenn du inzwischen schon nen neuen Dämpfer hast: Shock Therapy verkauft momentan über die Bucht Restbestände an alten Dämpfern. Nicht nur Fox Floats oder Vanillas, die sich mit einigem Arbeitsaufwand auf Trunnion anpassen lassen, sondern auch NOSsige Rock Shox Super Deluxe Dämpfer für einen prima Kurs. Und die sollten auch die alten RS-Dämpfer noch Servicen können. Ruf an oder schreib ne Mail an [email protected]. Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nette und kompetente Jungs.


----------



## esp262 (9. Dezember 2017)

Jau Dämpfer ist noch nicht drin 
Ich hab mir überlegt schon sevice zu machen 
HAb mal bei eBay für 100€ gesehen 
Aber fahre mit dem Teil eh nicht Mehr im Wald rum 

Dann denk ich 
Lass doch schaukeln


----------



## esp262 (14. März 2021)

Mal was neues von mir

sts hängt wieder im Hacken 
Hab den Dämpfer mal zerlegt
Fusion Dämpfer zu kurz, wäre zu schön, 
Tieferlegen wollt ich nicht


Und die Gabel ist auch mittlerweile ohne öl

wo das hin ist????

Ansonsten, stahlflex Magura Leitung nippel abgebrochen 

woher neuen?


----------



## esp262 (19. März 2021)

Hab den rs Dämpfer zerlegt 
Simmerring getauscht und Öl aufgefüllt 
Leider drückt es jetzt Simmerring komplett raus 😂
Wird wohl nix
Also nochmal zum fusion
Grob eingehangen
Es sind ca 13mm die der rs tiefer hängt als der fusion

also hoffe ich dass ich da Gewinde nachschneiden kann 😊


----------



## esp262 (20. März 2021)

Gewinde verlängert 😊


----------



## esp262 (21. März 2021)

Dämpfer eingesetzt
Höhe soweit eingestellt
Und morgen Hülsen für unten anfertigen

ansonsten paar Kleinigkeiten
Kore schnellspanner und Carbon spacer
Leitung auch wieder repariert


----------



## esp262 (22. März 2021)

😊😊😊😊😊


----------



## esp262 (23. März 2021)

Jetzt könnt ich mal wieder kotzen 

bei dem Fusion Dämpfer fehlt die Dämpfung 
Denke zum größten Teil ist das Öl raus 

nützt wohl nix, zerlegen und Öl einfüllen


----------



## esp262 (25. März 2021)

Nachschub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (27. März 2021)

Bisschen im Garten Posen


----------



## esp262 (28. März 2021)

Dämpfer
Irgendwie gefällt es mir nicht 
Hab 150psi draufgepumpt, war noch zu wenig 
Fusion Beschreibung steht was von 170psi 
Die Tage mal testen 
Ansonsten baut der o2rl etwas höher auf 
Hmmm


----------



## esp262 (28. März 2021)

10er investiert und Simmerring und abstreifring gekauft 

bin gespannt 
Ich hoffe der Funzt dann wieder einigermaßen 😊


----------



## esp262 (7. April 2021)

Heute etwas tuning
Schaltröllchen waren schon gut verschlissen 

Also neu in Alu blank 

die Messing Hülsen fand ich zu locker, deswegen hab ich welche aus Kunststoff genommen. Die saßen schön stramm im Lager 😊


----------



## esp262 (9. April 2021)

Die fast neue Kassette war wohl nur sauber aber nicht neu 
Lief die neue Kette nicht drauf 

hab mir dann statt 11-34 jetzt 11-28 gekauft 
Und die letzte kann noch etwas kürzer 

wieder paar Gramm gesparrt 

ich glaub das Rad wiegt 13kg, Messe die Tage nochmal


----------

